# vmware-workstation

## wodzik

witam 

wczoraj wieczorem zauważyłem ze w portage jest vmware-workstation. co dziwniejsze zainstalowało mi sie całkiem bez problemu. jakiś czas temu słyszałem, że vmware-server jest dostępne za darmo, ale o workstation nic nie słyszałem. podczas próby odpalenia tego mam taki komunikat: 

```

vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:

/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl.
```

i:

```

BoLs linux # /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Service vmware starting

 VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the

 following command: /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl.

 VMware is not properly configured! See above.                                                                         [ !! ] * ERROR:  vmware failed to start
```

no to odpalam /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl i mam cos takiego: 

```
BoLs linux # vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

 * WARNING:  vmware has not yet been started.

Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.17-no5/build/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Workstation 5.5.x.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Wejście do katalogu `/tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-no5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-no5'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

In file included from /tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c:3608:

/tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only/linux/hostif_compat.h: In function 'HostIF_IOAPICBaseV45':

/tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only/linux/hostif_compat.h:466: error: 'FIX_IO_APIC_BASE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only/linux/hostif_compat.h:466: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only/linux/hostif_compat.h:466: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-no5'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Błąd 2

make: Opuszczenie katalogu `/tmp/vmware-config9/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

```

odwiedzam więc http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html i http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html na obu tych stronach dokladnie ten sam opis. w skrócie trzeba zrobic # make cloneconfig i # make modules_prepare, pry czym nie ma czegos takiego jak make cloneconfig, wiec robie make clean i  make modules_prepare, co również nie przynosi skutku. potem zauwazyłem ze w portage jest vmware-modules wiec odmaskowalem, zainstalowalem. zainstalowal sie moduły vmmon i vmnet, ale załadowałem oba i dalej to samo. teraz mam 3 pytanka. czy to cos co tak usilnie chce zainstalowac to normalne "klikane" vmware czy tylko server, po 2 jak zrobic zeby to działało (jak znam życie coś strasznie banalnego trzeba zrobić) i po 3 jesli to cos to jet normalne vmware na co by wskazywała jego nazwa, czy takie cos jest legalne, czy przed używaniem musze sie gdzies zarejestrowac/zapłacić/wpisac jakis cd-key

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Małe uświadomienie: VMware-Workstation nie jest darmowe. Darmowy jest VMware-Server (klucze dostaniesz do niego za darmo od VMware). Howto jak go zainstalowac znajdziesz na Gentoo Wiki

----------

## wodzik

dokładnie tak myślałem, ale zainstalowało mi się bez problemów. samo sie ściągnęło, bez koniecznosci samodzielnego ściągania (jak jest np. w javie). zresztą jest w pytaniu jak tego legalnie używać, bo chyba trzeba będzie cdkey potrzezbny, ale nie jestem pewien.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

VMware-Workstation poprosi Cie o klucz bodajze w momencie gdy bedziesz probowal utworzyc maszyne wirtualna no i bez placenia za klucz sie nie obedzie (z tego co wiem) jesli nie chcesz krasc - dlatego mysle, ze jednak lepiej pobawic sie chwilke overlayem vmware-server. Naprawde nie wymaga duzo roboty i ma wieksze mozliwosci od workstation.

----------

## wodzik

wmvare serwer nie ma chyba mozliwosci odpalania xsow. na razie chce skonfigurowac vmware tak zeby dzialal i poprosil mnie o ten cdkey. potem sie zastanowie gleboko czy taki vmware oplaca sie  czy moze moge miec troche wolniejszego (podobno) qemu.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> wmvare serwer nie ma chyba mozliwosci odpalania xsow.

 Tzn? Wlasnie w tej chwili pracuje na nim i nie widze jakichkolwiek "niemozliwosci".  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Zawsze można za pomocą QEmu zrobić obraz, który uruchomisz przez vmware-player. W ten sposób:

1. jesteś 100% legalny.

2. 100% za darmo.

3. szybkość VMWare.

Na forums.gentoo.org jest opis jak to zrobić, poza tym polecam Google. I to nie jest ściema, sam tak zrobiłem, bo nie chciałem uwierzyć i działało wyśmienicie. Ponadto instalujesz na maszynie guest zestaw narzędzi/sterowników od VMWare i działasz jeszcze szybciej.

----------

## wodzik

wiec czym się różni wersja server od workstation ? bo juz zglupialem :? teraz chyba faktycznie pobawie sie tak jak pisal gabrys. moze mi ktos jeszcze napisze laskawie (zanim siade do googli szukac odpowiedzi jak si ekonfiguruje qemu/vmware) czy do odpalenia takiego winxp z quemu/vmware jest potrzebny orygnalny obraz plyty ?

----------

## Gabrys

Oryginalny obraz płyty z WinXP oczywiście (tak jak na zwykłym kompie), QEmu i vmware player. Ponadto trzeba na jakiejś stronce wygenerować sobie jakiś pliczek do vmware-playera (który powie mu jakie parametry ma nasz wirtualny komputer, obraz dysku zrobi QEmu).

Edit: NIE potrzebny jest natomiast kqemu.

Edit2: Najłatwiej wywalić wszystkie vmware'y, które się ma i na koniec zainstalować vmware-playera. Jakieś skrypty/binarki są wspólne i kolidują :/

----------

## wodzik

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: NIE potrzebny jest natomiast kqemu.
> 
> 

 

nie jest potrzebny, ale zainstalowac mozna. zwlaszcza, ze przyspiesza działanie qemu. a qemu tez sie troche pobawie, moze sie przydac kiedys ;]

----------

## Gabrys

Cały pic polega na tym, że QEmu praktycznie nie używa się jeśli chcesz korzystać z vmware-playera, bowiem potrzebny on jest WYŁĄCZNIE do utworzenia obrazu dysku. Więc cała zabawa z kqemu jest zbędna (pamiętam, że od qemu 0.8.0 zaczęły się u mnie jakieś problemy z kqemu).

----------

## wodzik

wiec juz mam qemu z razem z kquemu. bylo troche problemow, ale juz nawet zainstalowalem windowsa (chociaz licencja jest na moj komputer a nie na komputer wirtualny,wie  chyba lamie prawo :wink: ) natomiast z vmware playerem mam ten sam problem co z vmware-workstation. podczas instalacji pokazuje :  

```
 * Updating /etc/vmware/locations

 *

 * You need to run /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl to complete the install.

 *

 * For VMware Add-Ons just visit

 * http://www.vmware.com/download/downloadaddons.html

 *

 * After configuring, type 'vmplayer' to launch

 *

 * Also note that when you reboot you should run:

 * /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * before trying to run vmplayer.  Or you could just add

 * it to the default run level:

 * rc-update add vmware default

 * Remember, in order to run vmplayer, you have to

 * be in the 'vmware' group.

 * VMWare allows for the potential of overwriting files as root.  Only

 * give VMWare access to trusted individuals.

```

wiec robiac wg instrukcji wykonuje /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl i widze :

```
BoLs ~ # /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Player are stopped.

 * WARNING:  vmware has not yet been started.

Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Player is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.17-no5/build/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Player 1.0.x or VMware Workstation 5.5.x.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Wejście do katalogu `/tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-no5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-no5'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

In file included from /tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c:3608:

/tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only/linux/hostif_compat.h: In function 'HostIF_IOAPICBaseV45':

/tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only/linux/hostif_compat.h:466: error: 'FIX_IO_APIC_BASE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only/linux/hostif_compat.h:466: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only/linux/hostif_compat.h:466: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-no5'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Błąd 2

make: Opuszczenie katalogu `/tmp/vmware-config11/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

```

moze to wina mojego jajka inux-2.6.17-no5 ? albo gcc 4.1.1

----------

## Raku

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> moze to wina mojego jajka inux-2.6.17-no5 ? albo gcc 4.1.1

 

gcc na pewno nie - u mnie działa poprawnie. Kernel? Możliwe (mam ck-sources-2.6.17-ck1-r2 i mi działa poprawnie)

----------

## wodzik

wiec moze cos nie tak z konfiguracja jajka, ale nie mam pojecia co moze powodowac takie cos ;/

----------

## Gabrys

http://www.vmware.com/community/message.jspa?messageID=408289

Solved.......but only recompiling the Kernel without ACPI Support---->not a problem for me because I'm not on a Laptop.

Nie wiem co ma grzyb do wiatraka, jak nie pomoże, to przejrzyj cały wątek. Jest też tam info na jakim kernelu komu działa i link do jakiegoś patcha na kernel.

----------

## wodzik

znalazlem jeszcze: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_Gentoo_and_VMware_Workstation_5.5.1 jest tam napisane zeby skompil0wac jajo z Symmetric multi-processing support. myslicie ze ma to sens w moim athlonie-xp ? i czy nie spowoduje to wolniejszego dzialania jadra ?

----------

## Gabrys

Nie, ta opcja nie spowalnia jądra na procesorach jednowątkowych. Sam miałem kiedyś z SMP. I kto wie, może właśnie po to, żeby zainstalować VMWare?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby SMP było potrzebne - nigdy go nie włączam a VMware smiga.

----------

## wodzik

mam juz SMP nie mam ACPI Support i dalej nie dziala. dokladnie tem sam blad. moze wieczorem sproboje na gentoo-source

----------

## Smoothny

Mam podobny problem z vmware. Ładuje zawsze skompilowsane gdzie indziej moduły vmmon i vmnet przy pomocy modprobe.

Potem trzeba oszukać vmware że skrypt vmware-config.pl zakonczyl się powodzeniem.

Wywalić:

```
/etc/vmware/not.configured
```

 albo coś podobnego nie pamiętam czy dokładnie w tym katalogu... gdy zapomnnę używam slocate  :Wink: 

Chodzi jak złoto  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

odpala sie, ale chcialbym to skonfigurowac porzadnie, bo juz teraz wywala błedy w stylu: 

```
wodzik@BoLs /mnt/cdrw/wodzik $ vmplayer

/opt/vmware/player/lib/bin/vmplayer: /opt/vmware/player/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/upgrade-hw.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/pvn.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/vm-off.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/vmlist-on.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/vmlist-suspend.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/vmlist-not.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/vm-new.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/vm-settings.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/vm-add.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/vm-remove.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Nie moĹźna otworzyÄ pliku "/usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps/team-off.png": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

  (to kodowanie takie jest, mimo ze u mnie w sys wszystko w porzadku) 

wiec czasme moze niedzialac jak powinno

----------

## Gabrys

Pierwsze ostrzeżenie jak program sam zauważył jest do libcairo, więc się nie przejmuj, a wszystkie kolejne to... brak ikonek  :Laughing: .

----------

## wodzik

no tyle to widze, ale wolal bym pracowac na programie na ktorym wsio dzala. przed chwial mnie natchnelo ze przeciez vmware-config.pl  to zwykły skrypt, nad ktorym wystarczy troche posiedziec i odpusci sobie modoly ]:->

-----------------EDIT----------------

przejrzałem skrypt i już nie mam ochoty sie tym bawic, zdecydowanie ja jestem za cienki, a skrypt za duzy ;]

----------

